# Chrissie



## chrissie (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi Just registered I have a 1 year old cockapoo named max.Photos to follow


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

hey welcome, cant wait for the photos.


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

welcome to the site, chrissie and max!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi there look forward to your pics x


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Welcome Chrissie!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Welocme! Can't wait to see Max!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Hi Chrissie and Max, tell us all about Max and pics please, we are all mad about seeing pics of these lovely dogs.


----------

